# "Dark Knight" Full Frame IMAX on BD



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

There are really two stories here, one that Warner is now offering Academy Screeners the option of movies on BD but also that "The Dark Knight" IMAX sequences will remain intact on the Blu-Ray version with the rest of the film letterboxed. If it was shown this way in the (non-IMAX) theater I guess I didn't notice but am looking forward to the BD release!

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/09/2...cademy-screeners-on-blu-ray-starting-with-ba/


----------

